# Pipe Removal



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Pics would help a great deal.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Have not looked at the site yet, was just contacted about it. Apparently it is sitting just off the ground or on a pipe rack parallel to the ground. 

If I get some pictures I will post them.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Chase them out one end with Honey B Gone, vacuum them up as they come out, do the cutout free of bees with some long handled tools. Untested suggestion.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

If you can run them all out like Frank said this would be the time of the year to do it. You could treat it like a swarm if the comb is worthless.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

shannonswyatt said:


> if the comb is worthless.


Use bee go to run them out, and not only will the comb be worthless, everything in a 10 mile radius will be worthless. JOKE!! JOKE..JOKE..

Really need a photo to see what you are working with. But, as odfrank says, if you can do it.

cchoganjr


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

6 inch pipe, I would wonder if they are actually honey bees.


----------



## SquirrellyOne (Feb 24, 2015)

Can you just lop off the end of the pipe with bees in it and set that chunk of pipe bees and all into a brood box? Let them work their way out of that pipe and up into a normal brood box with frames. Your comment about a pipe rack makes it sound like yard stock that has a hive, not someone's sewer drain. Different story if this is a working pipe or made of unobtainium.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Will try to get a view tomorrow. It is at a ranch/farm, so likely is stock for cattle pens or cattle guards. Will have the phone and try to get photo.


----------

